# 3 killed in LIRR train crash and derailment in New York



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm surprised no one mentioned this. Witnesses report a truck drove around the gates and was hit by a train. This impact pushed the vehicle into the path of another train,, which hit the vehicle, derailed and struck the platform of  the train station.

https://abcnews.go.com/US/killed-lirr-train-crash-derailment-york/story?id=61342237



> At least three people were killed in New York on Tuesday when a truck collided with a Long Island Rail Road train, causing it to derail, authorities said.
> 
> There were about 800 passengers on board when a truck tried to beat a westbound train at a crossing late Tuesday, killing all three of the vehicle's occupants, authorities said.


Pictures of the collision

https://www.newsday.com/long-island/lirr-train-collisions-1.27829648


----------



## daybeers (Feb 27, 2019)

Just terrible. Prayers for everyone involved: the LIRR crews, families, first responders, and the community. _This_ is why I became involved with Operation Lifesaver.


----------



## cubeguide (Feb 28, 2019)

Are these all at the same crossing?


----------



## daybeers (Feb 28, 2019)

cubeguide said:


> Are these all at the same crossing?


What do you mean "all of these"? An SUV drove around the gates at a crossing, one train hit it, the vehicle spun around, and was subsequently hit by another train. That second train was traveling much faster and the vehicle made it derail and crash into the platform.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 28, 2019)

According to the Nassau County Police, the SUV may have been fleeing from a hit and run collision with another vehicle in the vicinity of the crossing.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 28, 2019)

daybeers said:


> What do you mean "all of these"? An SUV drove around the gates at a crossing, one train hit it, the vehicle spun around, and was subsequently hit by another train. That second train was traveling much faster and the vehicle made it derail and crash into the platform.


The article shows multiple other train vs cars from the past. That’s what the question is referring to.


----------



## jis (Feb 28, 2019)

Apparently the only recognizably intact thing left of the SUV was its engine block.

The westbound LIRR train was the Express , its next stop was Mineola. So it was most likely doing 80mph or close to it.

The front car of that train did surprisingly well, considering. It basically ate up a span or a bit more of the concrete platform, most of which landed up inside the first car, and yet the body shell did not deform. I guess it passed the buff strength test with flying colors in real world action.

This specific crossing is slated for elimination within a year, all part of the triple tracking of the Main Line.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Feb 28, 2019)

Any update on the condition of any hurt passengers? And, of course, the engineer.

(The article says "minor injuries," but the radio report mentioned one person with internal bleeding, and some were at the hospital.)


----------



## daybeers (Feb 28, 2019)

cubeguide said:


> Are these all at the same crossing?


Ah, sorry cubeguide, I didn't understand your question but AmtrakBlue cleared it up for me (thanks)! Yes, those were all at this same crossing.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 28, 2019)

daybeers said:


> Ah, sorry cubeguide, I didn't understand your question but Acela150 cleared it up for me (thanks)! Yes, those were all at this same crossing.


Blue answered it, not Acela150.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 28, 2019)

Who gets sued first? LIRR? The driver’s insurance company? The designers of the platform?


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 28, 2019)

I really am so fed up with morons driving around crossing arms. There’s a reason those arms are down, people! Saving at most a minute or two is not worth the extremely high likelihood of dying and killing many others in the process. How are people so unable to comprehend the risk-to-benefit ratio here?


----------



## jis (Mar 2, 2019)

Only two of the dead have been positively identified so far. The third one requires DNA matching, since not much is left to id with other than DNA so will take some time.

https://www.newsday.com/long-island/transportation/westbury-crash-victims-1.27869346


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 2, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> I really am so fed up with morons driving around crossing arms. There’s a reason those arms are down, people! Saving at most a minute or two is not worth the extremely high likelihood of dying and killing many others in the process. How are people so unable to comprehend the risk-to-benefit ratio here?


I totally agree, but if the reports are true that the driver was fleeing the scene of a hit-and-run collision, then rational thought was probably not part of decision-making process here.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Mar 3, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> I really am so fed up with morons driving around crossing arms. There’s a reason those arms are down, people! Saving at most a minute or two is not worth the extremely high likelihood of dying and killing many others in the process. How are people so unable to comprehend the risk-to-benefit ratio here?


I couldn't agree more. And the sad part is that when someone gets killed by a train, their loved ones just don't take responsibility for their stupidity. Instead, they blame the railroad and sue them! Even though it was not even the railroad's fault! I mean, what are they blaming the railroad for?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 3, 2019)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> I mean, what are they blaming the railroad for?


That's easy. They are the ones with the deep pockets.  At any rare, here is a similar incident although in this case, the car was stuck on the tracks.


----------



## PVD (Mar 3, 2019)

Under "joint and several liability" which applies in most states, a party that has been judged to have a very small portion of the overall liability can get stuck for a large judgement/settlement based on their ability to pay....


----------



## neroden (Mar 5, 2019)

If the truck driver had any money, house, car, anything, his family will soon have nothing.  What the hell -- hit-and-run and drive around gates onto a train track -- a desparado?


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 5, 2019)

neroden said:


> If the truck driver had any money, house, car, anything, his family will soon have nothing.  What the hell -- hit-and-run and drive around gates onto a train track -- a desparado?


Indeed. This guy really represented the concentrated essence of all American driving stupidity. I almost applaud him for pulling off a stunt so unimaginably idiotic.


----------

